
Show HN: Map for Game of Thrones - el_cid
We’ve updated Map for Game of Thrones with a lot of features since its launch, 2 years ago. 
In addition to the app’s staple feature, TV show recap, the user can now also review all 5 books in a similar, interactive manner.<p>You can now step through all the scenes&#x2F;chapters of any TV episode or book and enjoy:<p>- a short summary of the scene&#x2F;chapter<p>- full description or synopsis<p>- list of characters in the respective scene&#x2F;chapter<p>- the location on the interactive map<p>- the full transcript (for episodes)<p>The app is also a handy Game of Thrones lore companion. You can search and browse through detailed information of 600+ locations and 1200+ unique characters.<p>For Season 8, we will be updating the app after each new episode.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated!<p>Links:<p>- Map for Game of Thrones - on the Play Store - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.minimapps.gotmappro" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.minimapps....</a><p>- Map for Game of Thrones FREE -  on the Play Store - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.minimapps.gotmap" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.minimapps....</a><p>- GoT Map Recap - on the App Store - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;map-for-game-of-thrones&#x2F;id1105547119?ls=1&amp;mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;map-for-game-of-thrones&#x2F;id11...</a>
======
skilled
Why a mobile app and not a desktop version?

~~~
el_cid
There are a number of websites which provide this sort of features, but they
don't work well on mobile. The initial idea was to have a map on a tablet so
you can use it while watching the TV Show. But we haven't yet implemented that
feature - a sort of "live" minimap to show you where the action takes place,
while watching an episode. :)

